# spamassassin nowdays?

## tnt

I'm trying to make spamassassin more effective.

reading across the Internet, most documentation recommends adding custom sa-update channels from SARE (SpamAssassin Rules Emporium).

then again, it seems that SARE is dead:

 *Quote:*   

> Welcome to the SpamAssassin Rules Emporium (SARE)!
> 
> IMPORTANT: Due to Ninjas being busy with lives, wives & hockey matches, SARE rules aren't being updated.
> 
> There is no need to run automated update tools as all they will produce is useless load on everybody's servers.
> ...

 

what's the usual way to make spamassassin (besides teaching bayes) more effective nowdays?

 :Confused: 

----------

## tnt

anyone?

----------

## Casshan

I would look at using amavisd-new ( http://www.ijs.si/software/amavisd/ ) its in portage, alittle more complex to setup but works well. That combined with clamav and some 3rd party spam signatures seems to work very well for me. You can also integrate dspam into the mix depending on your volume and computer power.

----------

## tnt

thx for reply.

I already use amavis-new. it does anti-virus checks using clamav and anti-spam checks using spamassassin.

I just wanted to make spamassassin a little bit more effective then it is with default set of rules.

----------

